# Cannot install Silverlight



## Lostnumber (Oct 15, 2005)

So i had silverlight installed when i first came across it, one of those programs you installed then never really use. A few weeks ago i was using MLB.tv, and the feeds were all in silverlight. The interface with silverlight wasn't as good as a standard media player, so in the end i uninstalled it to see the original media player (it would always chose silverlight by defualt, this was the only way aorund it). After i thought i'd reinstall it to compare, but since then my system simply will not install Silverlight, i'll download the installer, install it, then nothing, a handful of files are in program files, but it simply isn't installed as it should be to work, if i go on any site with silverlight there will be the download option.

I am fresh out of ideas, i simply don't know what to do... can anyone help?

P.S. using Vista, not XP.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Lostnumber

Microsoft Silverlight is a cross-browser, cross-platform, and cross-device plug-in for delivering the next generation of .NET based media experiences and rich interactive applications for the Web. By using Expression Studio and Visual Studio, designers and developers can collaborate more effectively using the skills they have.

Technically Silverlight is flash for IE Developers and you shouldn't notice it until you go onto Silverlight (Flash) based sites like Virtual Events.

If you can view the above link then you have Silverlight installed if you cant view the above link using IE then please install now

Regards



Craig


----------



## Lostnumber (Oct 15, 2005)

Still nothing, just installed beta, still getting no results, still on my MLB feed says silverlight isn't installed, tried the above link and get the "download silverlight" box again.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok there might be a registry issue then

1. Start\Run
2. Type *"Regedit"*
3. Navigate to *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AgControl.AgControl*
4. Select the folder and on the right hand side there should be only one registry key called *Default* and the data should be *Silverlight*
5. Open the drop down for *AgControl.AgControl*
6. Select *CLSID* and double click the registry to the right
7. Chane the _Value_ to *{DFEAF541-F3E1-4c24-ACAC-99C30715084A}* then click ok
8. Select *CurVer* and double click registry
9. Change the _Value_ to *AgControl.AgControl.1.0*

Close the Registry and reboot, Then try reinstalling Silverlight from the link above

Regards



Craig


----------



## Lostnumber (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm trying to access that key, but it keeps saying i don't have permission (times like this i have vista, i am the only person who uses this computer, i am the administrator and i am logged in as the administrator)

What do i need to do? i've tried right clicking it but there's no way to let me alter it.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*To take ownership of a registry key
*
1. Open Registry Editor.
2. Click the key you want to take ownership of.
3. On the Edit menu, click Permissions.
4. Click Advanced, and then click the Owner tab.
5. Under Change owner to, click the new owner, and then click OK.

Try changing the key after following this procedure and let me know how you get on

Regards




Craig


----------



## supasue (Feb 3, 2009)

Placehold said:


> Ok there might be a registry issue then
> 
> 1. Start\Run
> 2. Type *"Regedit"*
> ...


I am having mega problems with this damned Silverlight and have trawled the Net for help. I constantly get messages "unable to install" Craigs help was the most helpful but I appear to have a slightly different Registry to what he has described. Here's mine!
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AgControl.AgControl - When I click on this folder Microsoft Silverlight is in the Data column. The drop down menu shows CurVer and not CLSID. 
I also have HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AgControl.AgControl.1.0 When I click on this folder Microsoft Silverlight is in the Data column. The drop down menu shows CLSID. From here, under the data column it just says "The value is not set." Finally, I have HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AgControl.AgControl.2.0 and when I click on this folder Microsoft Silverlight is in the Data column. There is no drop down menu.
Can someone please tell me my next best move to try and resolve this problem?? Pleeeze??


----------



## dwhitefl (Jan 10, 2010)

my laptop doesnt even have the folder AgControl.AgControl

i have successfully loaded the silverlight on my vista desktop but cannot even get it on my vista laptop

i use my laptop for school & school uses a site that requires silverlight, please help


----------

